# my relatively small mac collection!



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 10, 2009)

(all l-r)
blushes: sunbasque, pink swoon.
e/s: top row- nanogold, vellum, fertile.
bottom row- evening aura, meet the fleet.
"painterly" paint pot, "nightsky" soft sparkle pencil, "shimmertime" pigment sample,"glamoursun" lipglass,  "scatterays" solar bits, fix + spray.


i know its not alot but its slowly growing!


----------



## driz69 (Oct 10, 2009)

your off to a great start. thanks for sharing


----------



## friedargh (Oct 11, 2009)

Great start! I recommend trying out a fluidline next! (They're what got me onto mac)


----------



## fashionjunkiexx (Oct 11, 2009)

they had a fluidline set at my local cco with dip down and black track in it i was SO tempted but didnt have the money with me, hopefully theyll still have some left when i next go back, if not im planning on getting the holiday set which has melon pigment and rich ground fluid line included in it!


----------



## nunu (Oct 11, 2009)

Lovely!


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Oct 12, 2009)

small but nice


----------



## gildedangel (Oct 12, 2009)

You have a great collection!


----------



## captodometer (Oct 12, 2009)

You have to start somewhere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Nice collection.


----------

